# FS: Mk6 Airlift Slam Series Complete Kit



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Airlift slam series (will be removing off car at 8/14)
Had them on the car for a year approximately has under 10k miles
5 gallon tank 
V2 AutoPilot digital air management 
2 of the Airlift Viair 444cc air compressor
2 SMC water trap
Both rear airlift slam series shocks
$1700 firm


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

If interested please contact me thru my phone number (201)988-0383 or email [email protected]


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Price drop to $1200


----------



## KelvinHPerez (Jan 11, 2017)

Sold the structs 
The management is up for sale for $850.
Need gone ASAP


----------



## MrMark5 (Feb 23, 2009)

what size air lines?


----------

